# Worm Bed



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Have a small bed now and upgrading to a chest freezer bed. What's the best and fastest way to get the chest freezer ready. Do I need to just fill it with leaves and dirt then add the worms right away. I have 600 or so now and will have another 1500 in the next 2 weeks. The soil I'm using is composted river logs and ties from when they transported logs down the rivers. Seems to be working well for the small bed so going that route for the bigger bed as well. Lil help please.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*My dad did this. He used washed cow manure to fill the fiberglass trough, with holes for drainage. Filled with cow manure, and the washed it good. Filled and let it drain.

Then laid card board on top the washed product. They would eat the card board. He also used chicken mash to feed them. When he poured the mash on, we could watch them eat / move that stuff around allot.*


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

First off what kind of worms you lookin for?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Newspaper and coffee grinds is good also


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Got wigglers now and a handful of earth worms and night crawlers. But mainly wigglers.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

If you use the chest freezer drill some holes in it and put some filter cloth down. I've seen them used before with no holes and they held water and drowned the worms.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep. That goes without saying. Thanks.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

+2 on Coffee Grounds


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase, when I lived in Milton I had a compost pile in the yard that all my old food scraps, leaves and grass would go to. I always had tons of worms. You will also get ants when putting in food scraps but do use the coffee grounds and egg shells, corn meal too. I never did a worm bed here at the house but I'd rather use crickets any ways....


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Or use an old tub


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Guess I worded my questions wrong. Anyways got it all figured out. Thanks.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Have a small bed now and upgrading to a chest freezer bed. What's the best and fastest way to get the chest freezer ready. Do I need to just fill it with leaves and dirt then add the worms right away. I have 600 or so now and will have another 1500 in the next 2 weeks. The soil I'm using is composted river logs and ties from when they transported logs down the rivers. Seems to be working well for the small bed so going that route for the bigger bed as well. Lil help please.


If you add mostly leaves and such,give it time before you add the worms,when you first add mulch it goes through a heat and it will fry your worms. I have a large area here that I have the ol lady throw what doesn't go to the pigs. And I add to it several times a year with the chipper on the tractor. One more thing about the chest freezer is get you 4 coffee cans and 4 2x4 attach the 2x4 to the corners of the freezer and sit the legs in the coffee cans,and add used motor oil or diesel fuel. This will keep ants from eating your worms.Hope this helps ya.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

The fellow I used to buy worms from back home had rabbit cages over his freezers and they were full of rabbit poop and worms. I tried a worm bed a few years back without the rabbits, but I guess they got hot and packed their bags and left via the night time dew on the freezer. It wasn't until I witnessed the mass exodus of the few remaining worms that I realized what had happened to all of my worms and just how mobile worms really are. Good luck with your bed.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Go to a hardware store and get red tappered caps around 1 1/2 inch or less. Use a 1/16 inch drill and drill down thru caps to let water out. Place thruout bottom. When you drill down thru it prevents insects from coming in as they will snag on pieces of plastic on bottom. We used to build 4 x 8 boxes out of plywood and small screens on top for ventiliation. Keep in shade. Also put latch on outside if using this box to prevent ***** and skunks from getting in. Buddy found out the hard way after losing over 5,000 nite crawlers.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I never get a chance to fish fresh water but I have one hell of a worm bed. We have our washing machine in my workshop and it drains into a 55 gallon drum burried in the ground out behind it filled with rocks. It drains well and I guess the worms like wash water cause I have a Bream in my fish tank that when I see him following me around as I walk by I go out there with a spade shovel and dig just one time and get about 20 worms about 6" long every time. I don't think My Chickens have found this treasure box yet but they will soon, lol.*


----------

